# Toms strutting around



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Is turkey season here yet?


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

That's awesome! Won't be long.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

i saw two flocks of 30+ birds yesterday coming home from work, and both had strutting toms... got me excited


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Saw a big flock last afternoon with a strutting tom, north of dexter.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Everyday they're struttin


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Its only February and Im more ready than ever to hit the woods. As much as I enjoy deer hunting, ice fishing, NFL Draft, theres just something about spring turkey hunting that I just cannot wait for. Too addicting.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

They are moving around quite a bit around my area.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Patman75 said:


> Is turkey season here yet?


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)




----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

This is another one my favorite pictures from my grandfather's place. He has a huge flock over at his place hanging around. His plan to bait the deer with shelled corn kinda of backfired him. The turkeys love him for it.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

As far as I'm concerned, it can't get here fast enough......


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=591827460965858


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Seen 4 different flocks of birds yesterday and all of them had strutters in them. The Gobblers were loving the warm sunny weather. Birds are looking healthy too.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Gonna be all bred out by season


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Well down here in SE Mich those birds are about to get a big surprise of 7-12 inches of snow.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Saw a few strutting around a field on my way home from work earlier this week. Can't wait to see them closer!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)




----------

